# International shipping? Is USPS still the best?



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

I just shipped my first tee internationally, from the US to Canada. Im just wondering, is USPS still cheaper to use for international shipping or at that point is it better to go with fed ex or UPS?


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

saying from the Canadian point of view, I find it the best, things from UPS you tend to get hit with very very high fees. I once paid over $100 in fees on a $200 order that came from the US. I have only had one problem with USPS and that was an something I ordered last April that I have yet to Receive. USPS blames Canada Post and Canada Post blames USPS.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

FPF said:


> I just shipped my first tee internationally, from the US to Canada. Im just wondering, is USPS still cheaper to use for international shipping or at that point is it better to go with fed ex or UPS?


Unless you can get your customer to agree to pay the exorbitant rates, UPS is outrageous. Fedex is close. DHL maybe a little better but USPS is the lowest price for International Shipping.
CalhTech>


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, when I went to print the label out, Paypal said I needed a special international envelope. In the picture it was like a poly mailer that said the contents inside were property of the USPS of something to that effect so I went to the post office to get one. When I asked for one the lady looked at me like I was crazy and said all I needed a customs declaration sticker where I wrote down the contents of the package. I want to be sending these from home so I want to get the proper packaging forms/envelopes or whatever I need. What do you guys use and do you need different things for shipping to different countries? A big part of my customer base is located in Canada, Australia, and south Africa.


----------

